# Midlands Cotswolds cruise Sept 21st



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
We will go with the cruise then for Sunday the 21st September to take in the various villages of the Cotswolds and to finish at a nice place I have found for lunch.
The idea is to meet up around 10:00am. Pause for half an hour at Blooms garden center for morning coffee (Cheltenham) and then to have a gentle drive through the villages of :-
Bourton-on-the Water, Stow-on-the-Wold, Moreton-in-Marsh, Broadway etc. finishing for lunch at around 1:00pm.
The last Welsh cruise was a little hectic and I felt all of us was a little knackered by the finish. So, this one is meant to be more of a gentle sight see/lunch.
Let me know how you feel and also if you have any suggestions.
PS. Mark will be joining us with a few of the folks from south Wales again. So it should be a good day out and we may even have some late sunny weather. 8)
I have PM'd all the folks who have planed to be with us with the route etc. However, if you are a late entry as they say then let me know and I will let you have all the details.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

i will be along on this one Phill , and some of my locals hopefully 

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I should be able to make this depends on other half.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
This will be a nice outing that I am sure Claire would enjoy too. I plan to make it a gentle drive taking in the various villages of the Cotswolds and finishing with a nice lunch. Dent's in sump's, yours or mine are not on the cards and I doubt that anyone will have any problem's with car sickness.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Hi Phill/All,

I need to check with the wife (I may be away for my anniversary).....may bring the kids too if there are any others going, or if the hostelries stopped at have something for the kids to do. They are 6 and 2, so may not see the TT chat as entertaining or informative as we do :lol:

Stu


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

We're up for this
cheers
jon


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Phill,

Looks a great idea. It's in my diary.

Steve.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Phill, after meeting up with some friends at the weekend, it seems that another event that I thought was taking place in the evening, is actually starting in the afternoon. So much as I would like to, I don't think I'm going to be able to make it. Sorry. If the situation changes I'll let you know.


----------



## Andy TTR3.2 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm in Florida at that time but would be interested in meeting up other times. I'm hoping to pick up my TTR soon as poss and based in Derby.

Andy


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
The date I set of the 14th September finds a lot of folks still having hollidays.
Would it help get a better responce if I make it the 21st or 28th?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Shame you are not doing it on a saturday i might have been up for this.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Dont mind moving it to fit in with Steve, Stu etc


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

28th is out for me, but 21st is looking good. Book some sun chaps!

Stu


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

should be up for this mate. any of the 2 dates seem good.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

edit
jon


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Mk2 er up for this 

Cheers Phill.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Looks like it will be the 21st. 
So, here is the route and a couple of links to Bourton and also the hotel for lunch.
We plan to meet at Blooms garden centre at 10:00 am ish for coffee and a chat. The next village were we will park is Bourton on the Water, as you can see this is a very nice place to visit for an hour. There are some nice little shops for the ladies, duck's to feed for folks with their kids if they have now become a little board!! and several tea shops as well. 
It is then a lovely drive along some really nice roads to our lunch venue.
Jackie and I have done a dry run of the route and feel it could be a nice day out for all.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&hl=en ... 11487&z=12

http://www.bourtoninfo.com/windrush.aspx

http://www.millhousehotel.co.uk/index.htm

http://www.millhousehotel.co.uk/hotels/sample_menus.htm

Please note only the Sunday menu will be available but does include a veggie and fish option's.

Could everyone who is planning to join us let me know via reply to the post or by pm, so I can let the Hotel know how many of us there will be for lunch.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, i've only just joined the site but would like to get involved but the 28th is the day I can make.

Fingers crossed then as I'm away on the 21st!




























I'll keep a look out!


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Hi Phill (and all)

are there any other wives/partners and kids looking to go? Will speak to mine tonight when she gets back from work. Have you finalised the numbers for lunch yet, again I can be flexible with this; my youngest might not be patient enough to sit through three courses, but I can try to do somehing else with him. If you have booked lunch with the hotel already, I can bring his food with me (assuming he comes, of course). If they become to fed up with me rattling on about all things TT, I can always depart at an earlier stage. The ducks will please him, though !

stu


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Stu just asked Clare and she said if I want her to come she will come if not then she is happy not to.

What Jackie doing Phil?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry have not been here to answer any questions, but have been on a jolly to Dorset for the week. Had dry weather every day bar a short shower of 5 mins. Even sat outside for a pint at the pub over the road most days. Could not belive that the Midlands has had so much rain all week.
Anyway, to answer Stu and Matt. The hotel lunch is still open to all as they are fine with me letting them know a rough headcount a few days before the cruise. Jackie will be with me on this one as we will not be leaving our two boxers on their own for a full day.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
So, it is going to be the 21st. Sorry to the folks that wanted the 28th. But perhaps some of you could juggle your plans to join us. If not, then there is alway's the next time.
I could do with a head count so I can book lunch for everyone. It would be good if you could reply within the next couple of days please.
Look forward to seeing you.
I will post a new thread with the details and the confirmed date.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Phil

Alison and I are up for this - 21st is in our diary. Might stay over locally on the Saturday night but if not it's an early start for us 

Regards

Robin


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Look forward to seeing you both. 
Alison will not be the only female on the cruise as Jackie helped big time with the route and will be with me.
She likes a nice car to drive but is only a bit of a petrol head. :roll:


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Phil Looking forward to meeting you and Jackie and the others.

Robin & Alison.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry Phil, can't make the 21st on as that is the weekend that we are at the French ClanTT annual meeting in the Dordogne

Dave


----------



## timdu (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Phil, Just to let you know me and my girlfriend Nicola will joining you on sunday for both the cruise and the meal. This is our first outing with you guys and are very much looking forward to it.
Regards
Tim


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

timdu said:


> Hi Phil, Just to let you know me and my girlfriend Nicola will joining you on sunday for both the cruise and the meal. This is our first outing with you guys and are very much looking forward to it.
> Regards
> Tim


Hiya, 
Welcome to the forum. Look forward to meeting you both. If Nicola is not the petrol head then tell her not to worry as there will be a couple of other girls on the cruise. We also talk about other things besides TT's.
Were are you based?


----------



## timdu (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi we live in Leicestershire near Melton Mowbray. We are traveling up on the saturday and staying overnight in Burton-on-the-water so making a weekend of it. We are aiming to meet you at the garden centre at 10am if thats still the plan?
Cheers
Tim


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thanks for coming along. I am sure you will both enjoy it.
Yes Blooms is still the first meet for coffee prior to the start of the main cruise.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Allright all, trying to make this, but not the meal.
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Meet us there John or wanna meet me or Phil on the way to Frankly?

Just you or you and the wife?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Meet you at frankley, dont know if the wife will be there(all things car blow,apparantley)
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ill be on my tod.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry guys, not going to be able to make this one, but hope to have the chance to meet up you all at some point soon!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow.  
For all the folks that cannot make it. [smiley=bigcry.gif] But then there is always the next time.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Phill - all set for tomorrow.

Regards

Robin


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> Hi Phill - all set for tomorrow.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Robin


Hey Robin!

I have PM'd Phill, I can't make it tomorrow - long story 

Hope you and Alision and everyone else going, have a great day. Looks like Phill has ordered up top weather for you all 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Can't make it either  , family commitments etc

Have a great day , look forward to the pics

Mark


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi guys - fantastic day out. Great weather and great company and a big thank you to Phill for organising it.

It was great to meet you all - Phill & Jackie, Matt, Tim & Nicola and Stu & Lou not forgetting G (don't spill the sugar) and M (Quantum Physicist).

Here's some pictures we took.

Regards

Robin & Alison


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
My whizz kid missus (Jackie) has sorted out the pics for me as I still am using carbon paper! 
Hope you like them and post a few of your own.
If anyone want's their plate erased then let me know.
Thank you all again for coming along.









































































































Should I go for that TT with the Lambo door's or what!!!! Answers on a post card to Matt.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

What a great day - Many thanks indeed to Phill (and Jackie, of course!) for sorting out a great route. Kids were great (at least whilst in your company), but it was made so much easier by all of your kind attention to them. Meg played to the audience as usual and Matt won Companion of the Day Award, as judged by Meg.
Didn't want to bring them to lunch as Greg would have been a handful and may have spoilt lunch, so it was for the best we remained in Bourton-on-the-Water for the afternoon. To whoever paid for the parking - thankyou, it was a kind gesture and very appreciated.
Thanks once again to all who attended and made our first event a pleasure.

Hope to see you all soon 

Stu  , Lou :-*, Meg [smiley=wings.gif] & Greg [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

HI Stu,Lou Meg and Greg,
Just a thankyou from all of us for buying the morning refreshments. Next few outings you all go free. :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Cheers for organsing this Phil. Nice run out. Didn't take any pics, but think jackie has enough of me looking gormless anyway 

Cheers for tea this morning Stu, owe you a pint or two next time.

Got your message Phil. Will ring if coming round tomoz night.Was kind of busy as while removing short shift tonight I dropped one of the clips in to the engine bay  All sorted now but look like I've been down a coal mine :lol:


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Stu - many thanks for the drinks - the parking was only a small gesture. Drinks on us next time. Great to meet you, Lou and Meg and Greg.

Hope the picnic went down well - I'm sure the ducks got most of Meg and Greg's portions.

Hope to see you all soon

Regards

Robin & Alison.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Good luck, Matt on selling your car. Good luck with "your" kids on Monday morning.

Hope to see you soon.

Regards

Alison & Robin


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Just a final footnote this evening and that is to say the day was superb, but we were a little dissapointed with the main course for the price. However the pud was great and the hotel dose have the facility to allow helicopter landings!!!
Do Audi make helicopters? :roll:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

should've had the brekkie at Blooms...........not even a morsel for the ducks by the time we'd finished. Thanks then to Robin & Alison, drinks were a pleasure, just seemed easier than go 'separate bills' for the sake of a couple of quid. Like I said, I'll wait till the four course meal is announced and keep me cash in me pocket :lol: :lol: 
Seriously, no bother.
Even Lou enjoyed the day. With the worry of how the kids could have behaved and wondering if the weather was going to be ok, combined with the potential for folks to prefer to be kid free (which is their perogative, of course) and the fact that I could have been hived off to the male petrolhead corner leaving her to look after the kids, she was needless to say a bit doubtful.
Those fears were quickly allayed, thanks to you guys...SSShhhhh, you may have won her over........ 

stu


----------



## timdu (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi, thanks for a nice day out. It was nice to meet you all. We would like to thank Phil & Jackie for organising the cruise and also to Stuart & Lou for the drinks at Blooms!! Thanks for posting the pics on so quick!! Although Nicola is not so pleased with the one of her!! Hope to meet with you all again.
Cheers
Tim


----------

